# I need a TRUE ITALIAN Translation...Please!



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello, I don't know if I should post this here....but I need a translation. I really don't trust babblefish or google translater....

I need to translate, in Italian:

"I WILL NOT BE BROKEN" or "I WILL NOT BE DEFEATED"

Please don't post unnecesary jokes, or puns, or Family Guy's video of Peter Griffin "speaking" Italian with a fake moustache...although funny...it doesn't work for me.

Please!! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

bump???


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

Non saro sconfitto


----------

